# Violation.



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

works, yea, ok no!:whistling2:


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Kr8nrg said:


> Apprentice asked me if this was ok. Didn't even know where to start.


:laughing:

That's a three or four beer lesson explaining the violations in that picture.

🍻 🍻 🍻 or 🍻

Borgi


----------



## Kr8nrg (Dec 24, 2013)

He says its, "just for now". But if he can get away with it, it's permanent.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I wonder how many strands they had to cut off to use a red wirenut. :whistling2:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> I wonder how many strands they had to cut off to use a red wirenut. :whistling2:


I'm sure they left one....:laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Meh......its fine.:blink:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Borgi said:


> :laughing:
> 
> That's a three or four beer lesson explaining the violations in that picture.
> 
> ...


:drink::drink::drink::drink::laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Kr8nrg said:


> Apprentice asked me if this was ok. Didn't even know where to start.


Is that two wires coming off the blue wire nut, off of a single conductor, with the two going to the breaker?

What's he trying to accomplish with that? 
Violations aside, I don't see understand what he's trying to do!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> Is that two wires coming off the blue wire nut, off of a single conductor, with the two going to the breaker?
> 
> What's he trying to accomplish with that?
> Violations aside, I don't see understand what he's trying to do!


He's trying to fire up both buss bars with one phase.


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

Wouldnt that be one circuit on two phases? Wouldnt that just be a short? Im seriously asking. I havnt been in the trade long enough to spot ALL the violations but some are slapping me in the face.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

nternes said:


> Wouldnt that be one circuit on two phases? Wouldnt that just be a short? Im seriously asking. I havnt been in the trade long enough to spot ALL the violations but some are slapping me in the face.


I just watched Montreal beat the Devils, then Toronto beat Edmonton, so I am over my four drink minimum. :laughing:

The obvious violations are the marettes. I didn't look much past that.

Borgi


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Kr8nrg said:


> Apprentice asked me if this was ok. Didn't even know where to start.





Kr8nrg said:


> *He says its, "just for now".* But if he can get away with it, it's permanent.



And I'd reply with do it right, right now, or pack up your tools and don't come back.  

Remember Kr8nrg, it's YOUR butt in the sling from the crap work of your apes. :thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

nternes said:


> *Wouldnt that be one circuit on two phases?*


In a way, yes. The correct way to look at it is one _*phase*_ is feeding both *legs/phases *of the panel bus, which would of course in this case be a case of *a single circuit* providing that *one phase* which is feeding the *two busses*.



nternes said:


> *Wouldnt that just be a short?*


No, because you are essentially simply using that one phase to feed both legs in the panel, which would not be a short. But, there will only be 120v available even with a double-pole branch breaker, instead of the 240v you would normally get.


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

I was looking at it from a different perspective. So correct me if im wrong, thats power coming IN to that dbl pole breaker?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

nternes said:


> I was looking at it from a different perspective. So correct me if im wrong, thats power coming IN to that dbl pole breaker?


Yes, you can tell it's being used as a main because it has the retainer screw through the middle of it.


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok got it. I was wondering what that screw was for. Excuse my lack of knowledge. I learnded something today


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Blue wirenut looks like it was tightened with teeth.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

U G L Y you ain't got no alibi you ugly you ugly.


----------

